

Planned Parenthood's Website Is Apparently Under Attack - OrwellianChild
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/planned-parenthoods-website-apparently-attack/

======
BrandonMarc
... by its own administrators, in point of fact ...

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-30/did-planned-
parenth...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-30/did-planned-parenthood-
just-hack-its-own-website-publicity-stunt)

